

Node.js Foundation Announces New Members - espadrine
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/announcements/2015/06/nodejs-foundation-advances-community-collaboration-announces-new

======
sickeythecat
StrongLoop is excited to be part of today's launch of the Node.js Foundation!
Here's the backstory on how the foundation came to be:
[https://strongloop.com/strongblog/announcing-the-node-js-
fou...](https://strongloop.com/strongblog/announcing-the-node-js-fou..).

